# Volvo 240 fuel accumulator, CIS-E. Will it work?



## BrapBox (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello all,

My daily is a 1986 Golf with around 300k (probably) on the clock that I restored from what was basically a car ready to be thrown into a junkyard. Warm starting is an issue as it will fire and then run lumpy until you accelerate and it clears up in a matter of seconds. Looking to finally solve this issue as I've got the car now mostly finished. After a bit of research on the topic, I'm reasonably sure the fuel accumulator is weeping pressure after the car is shut off. Also I'm pretty sure the fuel injectors are weepy as well but I'll get that sorted later. The question I had is: I found some MK2 Fuel accumulators but they're all pretty pricy. Meanwhile a Fuel Accumulator for a K-Jet Volvo 240 is around $50 to $60. They look pretty much identical to me on the outside, but will it work for a MK2 Golf? Or will I have to shell out for an actual VW Replacement?

Thanks much,
JG


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If it bolts up [thread pitch on the fittings], then you should be fine.

I bet you it will not fix the problem. I put my money on the injectors.


----------

